# How to hide my IP



## Mario8672 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a program I can use to make my IP address anonymous? I know there are some for Windows, but I haven't found any for Mac OS X yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you search for any?


----------



## Mario8672 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nevermind, I have it working with NetShade! Is there a way to do this for .torrent apps too?


----------



## raji85 (Jun 22, 2010)

Simply get the Hide ip software... It will clear your hiding ip problem... I too hide my ip with the software... Also i checked my ip address search in here http://www.whoisxy.com/ @ free of costs...


----------



## jbarley (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Mario8672 has his problem solved, judging by the fact he hasn't been asking about it for the last 2 years.


----------

